# Arrowship Revolution



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Conventional wisdom has told us for centuries that you need a ton of draw weight to cast an arrow. What if we consider things without convention, though? Start with a clean slate and apply what we know about slingshots, namely long draws and light weights can equal big speed, to arrows. Then we (ok, I so far) end up with what I've taken to calling the Arrowship, an arrow shooting starship slingshot. I don't call it a slingbow for a couple reasons. First, the pedant in me can't get around the fact that it's not shaped like a capitol D and therefore has no "bow" to it. The other reason is that I don't want it to be confused with arrow shooting slingshots that have come before it.

It this vid I'm shooting my Arrowship with single-per-side Linatex bands cut 7/8" by 5/8", 8.5" active length into a 43" draw. This is substantially less band than I've ever seen used to shoot a full-size arrow at competitive (to, say, a 45lb recurve bow) speeds. The secret is long elongation, tapering and a cross-sectional area that is actually greater than the 8-strand 2040s I used previously. Draw weight, as measured rather crudely on a bathroom scale, is about 17lb. Further testing will find a truly optimal setup but I could shoot it this way without needing anything else.

The shooting was ok, I like that the misses were at least right on top of eachother so I know that the problem is me and not the rig.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

MJ...that is some great work. I think you need to go to a 3-D archery shoot this summer and show them all up.

It won't be long and people will be putting in orders for your Arrowship.

Todd


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is a much better speed to draw weight ratio than I am getting with the 1/4 tubes. I am getting 5.9 fps per pound of draw weight and you are getting 8.5 fps per pound of draw weight that is that is fantastic.That is a better ratio than my Bear bow. You are on the right track keep it up.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Fantastic I like it !

cheers


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's pretty awesome MJ!

Love that linatex.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good work, MJ. Now you just have to get game departments to change their regulations. Here there is a minimal draw weight requirement for bow hunting ... should be a minimal arrow velocity.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Agreed, Charles.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice information, MJ. Out of likes for the day, but you unofficially get one from me anyway.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!

I guess that Linatex stuff has come to conquer!! 

Amazing rubber!!! And on top of that, I've heard its pretty tough and has a longer life than most of the flatbands!!

And your rig is serious POWER!!! (I confess that seeing you shoot with that awesome power to a target, with some strollers in front, gave me the creeps!!! LOL!!!)

Nice videos and explanation too!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Strollers beware :rofl:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> MJ...that is some great work. I think you need to go to a 3-D archery shoot this summer and show them all up.
> 
> It won't be long and people will be putting in orders for your Arrowship.
> 
> Todd


I would LOVE to do a 3d shoot with it!
Most of the focus around here is on deer hunting with compounds, there seems to be virtually no interest in "traditional" archery. Not that the AS is by any means traditional, that's just what it fits with in terms of performance.
There's an archery shop not too far from me with a really good reputation, maybe I'll head down there once it warms up a little and try to broaden their horizons


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

MJ...I plan on being at the Midwest Tournament early....maybe we could find some time to shoot a few arrows. But, I need a really big target...I'm just getting into this style. Come to think of it...maybe I'd better invest in a few more arrows....just in case. Maybe, if there is enough room, we could put up a target and let anyone who brings a slingbow play as well.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Absolutely!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice slingbow!

and nice band setup


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I had to watch without the sound as I was at work.

So you maybe answered this.

But I couldn't tell for sure, but I'm guessing you're using about a 30 inch arrow and drawing 43, so you have a 13 inch overdraw, but you have an arrow rest near your grip? Did you worry at all about a fork hit? Or your bands destroying the rest?

And could you set it up for an even longer overdraw, with maybe a 15 inch arrow? The arrow exists only to connect the head and nock, and is otherwise superfluous.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Forks are wide enough that forkhits aren't a concern.
I'm not sure how a shorter arrow would facilitate more overdraw since there would be no place for it to rest. If I needed more draw I would build it into the front of the 'ship.
The rest is a piece of leather, so no concerns about the bands tearing it up.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

M.J said:


> I'm not sure how a shorter arrow would facilitate more overdraw since there would be no place for it to rest. If I needed more draw I would build it into the front of the 'ship.


I wasn't thinking and expressed that poorly.

Yes, same overdraw, shorter arrow, lets you put more weight in the head where it does the work, less in the shaft which just goes along for the ride. Probably not much advantage though.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know if you've seen my work with flechettes (short arrows) but you might check it out. They're about 3" long and I shoot them without any sort of arrow rest or anything.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have to admit that I have been a real naysayer to slingbows from the beginning, with that said I have completely changed my mind, I think that there is real potential here. M.J., A+, and wingshooter are really pushing the envelope here and the sky's the limit.

I have this piece of laurel laying around that has me thinking.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I felt the same way, I had no interest in slingbows whatsoever until I figured out the setup I'm using.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Update: The speed is good with the Linatex but the longevity sucks. I blew through both of the tapered sets I made in around 200 shots. That's not going to do it for me. I'm running a 7/8" straight cut now and am actually counting shots, so we'll see how that shakes out.
Personally, I'd give up 15fps to gain 500 shots. I guess that's why I've almost always shot tubes.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

M.J said:


> Update: The speed is good with the Linatex but the longevity sucks. I blew through both of the tapered sets I made in around 200 shots. That's not going to do it for me. I'm running a 7/8" straight cut now and am actually counting shots, so we'll see how that shakes out.
> Personally, I'd give up 15fps to gain 500 shots. I guess that's why I've almost always shot tubes.


MJ try 9.75 straight 107s pulling to about 43 inches I was able to pierce a steel can with a 54 caliber conical bullet which ways 535 grains.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

M.J said:


> Update: The speed is good with the Linatex but the longevity sucks. I blew through both of the tapered sets I made in around 200 shots. That's not going to do it for me. I'm running a 7/8" straight cut now and am actually counting shots, so we'll see how that shakes out.
> Personally, I'd give up 15fps to gain 500 shots. I guess that's why I've almost always shot tubes.


Oh I'm so glad it's not just me. I've had a few sets of Linatex, both tapered and straight, and none of them lasted very long. And they were all professionally cut, not my inept efforts. Currently I've got triple .03 latex on my starship slingbow and they are working fine but it's early days on longevity so can't say. When they do go I'll be putting 50/80s on .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I made a new set of Theratube Green (very similar to 5080) bands that are shorter and aren't pseudo tapered. They're very accurate and seem pretty fast, I'm itching to chrony them. They should last a good long time, too.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

TB Green tubes should work just fine. They last an incredibly long time in regular slingshot service and definitely like heavier projectiles. From my limited testing of TBG tubes (and limited old coot strength) they seem to top out at about 200 fps, but I predict they will produce at least 150 fps with 425 grain arrows.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice work and cute kid!


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I've seen some nice slingbows and starships posted lately but I couldn't find any templates on the template section. Maybe somebody will add some soon?

Anyway, I like my thumbhole starship pattern and will make the next one as a slingbow.

I'm curious why you choose a straight fork section and ringbolts for the end? How did you attach that? I've been using an angled plywood fork on the end but maybe I need to try it this way.

Thanks,


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here you go, man. This is the original post about the slingshot:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29455-hey-there-big-mouth/


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks like it shoots very well! Have you thought of putting the arrow rest more back towards you, so you can get more tension on the arrow and get it to shoot faster?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a question where do you guys buy Thera tube Green? Because the only place I can find it is on thera-band.com and it's really expensive.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got it in a trade, I don't think I'd pay what they want for it.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ah OK I'm making my first slingbow I think I might use 3060 single strand Dankung and I also might try looped 1745 tubes which one do you think would be better?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Neither of those will be strong enough, arrows are really heavy.
I have doubled 1" TBG on my current slingbow.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah OK I can always double or taper the 3060 I guess if that doesn't work then ill either try to find some green tubes or just use the theraband gold like you said. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

If you prefer tubes then doubled 50/80s aren't bad


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I just prefer tubes for shooting arrows because they are generally better for heavy ammo and they last longer but I don't have much to work with and no one knows where to buy TTG. All I have is 3060 and TTR tapered. I just want some decent bands preferably tubes for shooting arrows any suggestions on where to buy them or how to set them up is appreciated. And I would definitely try 5080 if they work where did you get them?


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

For the 5080, I usually get the best price when I order them directly from Dankung, but it takes time to receive it.

Has anyone tried using TTBlack? I used it in the past on a homemade slingshot. It was heavy, but usable. I think it could do well on fairly heavy arrows, as it did well on rocks.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Please delete this message, it's a double post. Sorry.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd like to try thera tube but it's almost 20 bucks from their site where did you get it?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

jonathanfv said:


> For the 5080, I usually get the best price when I order them directly from Dankung, but it takes time to receive it.
> 
> Has anyone tried using TTBlack? I used it in the past on a homemade slingshot. It was heavy, but usable. I think it could do well on fairly heavy arrows, as it did well on rocks.


LoL...It took a few MONTHS to get my 50/80 from Dankung...though I suspect that much of the delay was from the Spanish end of the delivery 'service'

I used TTBlack a LOT for slingshots and slingbows but then moved onto the TTSilver for slingbows (not very suitable for slingshots. But Joerg has said that the new formula (latex free?) does not perform as well.

I've moved over to TBG now, rolling a sheet into a tube to avoid the need for cutting it


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

So the question is how long do those TBG bands last? That's the easiest to get because it's on simple-shot. And that's the only reason I want tubes is because of the longevity.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

well it's early days to tell as yet. But I am hoping that, by rolling a full sheet into a tube (a clever suggestion from someone on here), I should get quite long life. I believe that much band breakage results from tiny flaws in the cutting process..


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah well keep us posted on how long they last. If they have a good long life then I'm sold. Thanks for tolerating my never ending questions Ruthie .


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh, that's a good idea to roll the TBG!

And I usually find the Theraband Tubes in medical supply stores, in Canada. They usually sell up to TB Black. For silver and gold, I'd have to order it. But it's okay, I like the Dankung tubes better anyway. I usually get them in about a month, or a little less.


----------

